# whites tree frog sick?



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi 

my whites tree frog has been acting very strange recently, his cage mate died a few weeks ago after escaping and ever since then hes been very lethargic not really doing any thing and spending a lot of time in his water. 
now he is making movements as if he has hick ups and opens and closes his mouth form time to time. also his belly looks sort of yellow and his colour is half light green half dark. i have a link to a video of him to give you a better idea. any info would be great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIJvnj5bJPg

many thanks
jakk


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor fella hope hes ok soon.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

the video is set to private so i cant see it.

Maybe he misses his buddy  what did he die of? whites are very hardy


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

iv set the vid to public now

we dont know what he died of, we found him on the kitchen floor in the morning. he had escaped from his tank.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

he looks really sad  like hes ccrying  maybe he misses his buddy?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

aww he doesnt look good  has he just eaten something too big? mine do that for a while after eating a large locust but not for long.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

it could be that but hes only had to crickets on monday and they were not to big. the worrying thing is he keeps opening his mouth like its stuck together and iv just pulled off a long string of gunk from around his mouth and sides in the crease of his arms and legs =/


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jakk said:


> it could be that but hes only had to crickets on monday and they were not to big. the worrying thing is he keeps opening his mouth like its stuck together and iv just pulled off a long string of gunk from around his mouth and sides in the crease of his arms and legs =/


oh thats his skin, they make weird movements when they shed their skin. nothing to worry about leave him to it as he eats his skin thats why it was by his mouth lol


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

i had no idea they did that! thanks for the info none of the care sheets or info iv read on them says they do that : victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah its scary when u see them do it for the first time. They puff up their bodies and then shrink themselves so they look skinny and then they will open their mouths really wide and wipe themselves with their arms and legs.

I got a pic of mine doing it once lol


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

crazy! thats exactly what he has been doing! thanks for the help =]


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

the first time i saw one of mine doing that i was nearly sick! I thought i had a strong stomach! I think its just the way they look like they are trying to puke but the skin goes in! Bleugh!


----------

